# أحكام المحاكم الأجنبية Decisions of Foreign Courts > أحكام المحكمة العليا بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية >  ASHCROFT v. AL-KIDD

## لارين

ASHCROFT v. AL-KIDD
CERTIORARI TO THE UNITED STATES COURT OF APPEALS FOR THE NINTH CIRCUIT
No. 10–98. Argued March 2, 2011—Decided May 31, 2011

----------

